# Hindi, Urdu: hataash



## Birdcall

Does the word hataash mean the same thing as niraash (disappointed/hopeless), or is it more like desperate? If not, how do you say desperate? Is hataash related to the word aashaa like niraash is?


----------



## tamah

As far as my very less Sanskrit knowledge goes ... 
निराश = निर् + आशा  = lack of hope (निर्  = lack of ... ) 
हताश = हत + आशा  = bereaved of hope (हत = bereaved of ... )
I guess 'drkpp' would be the perfect person to answer it.


----------



## Faylasoof

Urdu doesn't use _hataash_ but we do have _niraash _نراش_ / niraas_ نراس = despondent, disappointed, lacking hope. However, neither is heard that much. Their Urdu equivalents which we use much more and are heard are: مایُوس _maayuus_, نااُمِید _naa ummiid_, یاس زَدَہ _yaas zadah_, قُنُوطی _qunuuTii_.


----------



## Birdcall

maayuus is used in Hindi too, but I think "baRii niraashaa huii" is much more common than using maayuusii instead.


----------



## panjabigator

Birdcall said:


> maayuus is used in Hindi too, but I think "baRii niraashaa huii" is much more common than using maayuusii instead.



Really?  I feel like I hear both.  

I feel I hear <maayuus chhaanaa> as a set phrase.

This thread might be of interest to you.


----------



## Birdcall

I know they both exist. I've seen maayuus in BBC Hindi. But in Mumbai, where I hear most of my Hindi, I've never heard it.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> Really? I feel like I hear both.
> 
> I feel I hear <maayuus chhaanaa> as a set phrase.
> 
> This thread might be of interest to you.


 
Do you actually mean  _maayuus*ii* chhaanaa_ ?


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Do you actually mean  _maayuus*ii* chhaanaa_ ?



I was just going to edit my post when you beat me to it.  Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> I know they both exist. I've seen maayuus in BBC Hindi. But in Mumbai, where I hear most of my Hindi, I've never heard it.


 
I see! But in places like UP, Bihar etc. one hears _maayuus_ quite a lot from Hindiphones as well.


----------



## Birdcall

Since I'm not too familiar with the usage of maayuus(ii), do the following sentences make sense?

Mai.n apnii sarkaar se maayuus huu.n

Mujhe apnii sarkaar ki kaarrvaaii se maayuusii huii


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> Since I'm not too familiar with the usage of maayuus(ii), do the following sentences make sense?
> 
> Mai.n apnii sarkaar se maayuus huu.n
> 
> Mujhe apnii sarkaar ki kaarr*a*vaaii se maayuusii huii


 
Perfect use of _maayuusii_, Birdcall! Just a small correction. The word _kaarr_*a*_vaaii _has a _harakat _as shown.


----------



## tamah

I searched the web for 'हताश' and 'मायूस' and I found this line which includes both of them. 
इस बीच अकेली, जिंदगी से मायूस और हताश कृष्णा खालू जान से इश्क करने लगती है. 
Is मायूस synonym of हताश? If both of them mean the same thing, then why the 'emotion of being disappointed' is mentioned twice in the sentence? I am confused here.


----------



## Birdcall

hataash sounds stronger, like desperate or hopeless.


----------



## drkpp

tamah said:


> As far as my very less Sanskrit knowledge goes ...
> निराश = निर् + आशा  = lack of hope (निर्  = lack of ... )
> हताश = हत + आशा  = bereaved of hope (हत = bereaved of ... )
> I guess 'drkpp' would be the perfect person to answer it.


Yes. Very correct Tamah,
निराश = निर्गता आशा यस्मात्‌ सः निराशः [ बहुव्रीहि समास] The one whom hope has left.
हताश = हता आशा यस्य सः हताशः [again बहुव्रीहि समास] The one whose hope is killed.
More or less, both mean the same & are used interchangeably.

Source: http://freetranslationblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

drkpp said:


> Yes. Very correct Tamah,
> निराश = निर्गता आशा यस्मात्‌ सः निराशः [ बहुव्रीहि समास] The one whom hope has left.
> हताश = हता आशा यस्य सः हताशः [again बहुव्रीहि समास] The one whose hope is killed.
> More or less, both mean the same & are used interchangeably.
> 
> Source: http://freetranslationblog.blogspot.com


 

A few years back, when I was learing a bit of Sanscrit i still remember the past participle hata, (as in *hatyaa*) which according to my memories means killed and not deprived of, is this right?


----------



## drkpp

The root verb here is हन्‌ 2nd conjugation parasmaipada meaning to kill, slay, destroy. हत is its past participle.

Source: http://freetranslationblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

drkpp said:


> The root verb here is हन्‌ 2nd conjugation parasmaipada meaning to kill, slay, destroy. हत is its past participle.
> 
> Source: http://freetranslationblog.blogspot.com


 
Thanks a lot, drkpp


----------



## amiramir

drkpp said:


> Yes. Very correct Tamah,
> निराश = निर्गता आशा यस्मात्‌ सः



I am a bit confused reading the above. Just to be clear, niraash = hopeless. 

Then what is the every day hindi word for disappointed? In the sense of: I am disappointed he didn't come. Or I am diasappointed in your behavior. Is it niraash, or maayus ?

And are you more likely to use the impersonal construction  : mujhe niraashi/ maayusi hai ki...?"

Many thanks


----------



## amiramir

Sorry, I just found another thread where this is hashed out, so pls ignore. Short story is:

In hindi, disappointed  = niraash

In Urdu disappointed  = maayoos.

I am sorry I can't link to the other thread-- I am on my phone, and it won't let me.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Does n't "niraash/niraas" also mean "disappointment", as in..

aash-niraash ke do raNgoN se dunyaa tuu ne sajaa'ii
naiyaa saNg tuufaan banaayaa milan ke saath judaa'ii
jaa dekh liyaa harjaa'ii....


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> In hindi, disappointed  = niraash
> 
> In Urdu disappointed  = maayoos.



Both are very much Hindi and both are very much Urdu! That is, speakers who identify themselves as Hindiphones and Urduphones (at least the Indian ones) use both the words. "maayoos" is a very commonly used word in the Hindi belt, in fact more than "niraash" (which is a bit "technical"). For stronger impact, "hataash" exists (or expressions like "dhakka lagnaa", which need not always mean disappointment). In terms of strength (for a Hindi speaker), I would say "hataash" >> "mayoos" > "niraash". The expression "baRii mayoosi huii" is very common in Hindi.


----------



## amiramir

littlepond said:


> Both are very much Hindi and both are very much Urdu! That is, speakers who identify themselves as Hindiphones and Urduphones (at least the Indian ones) use both the words. "maayoos" is a very commonly used word in the Hindi belt, in fact more than "niraash" (which is a bit "technical"). For stronger impact, "hataash" exists (or expressions like "dhakka lagnaa", which need not always mean disappointment). In terms of strength (for a Hindi speaker), I would say "hataash" >> "mayoos" > "niraash". The expression "baRii mayoosi huii" is very common in Hindi.



Thanks for the clarification that both are used in Hindi/Urdu-- that didn't quite come across in the other thread. 

What's more idiomatic:
- Mujhe niraashi/mayoosi hui ki vo nahiiN aaya; or
- MaiN  niraash/mayoos huN ki vo nahiiN aaya?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

amiramir said:


> Thanks for the clarification that both are used in Hindi/Urdu-- that didn't quite come across in the other thread.
> What's more idiomatic:
> - Mujhe niraashi/mayoosi hui ki vo nahiiN aaya; or
> - MaiN  niraash/mayoos huN ki vo nahiiN aaya?


I would say:

mujhe niraashaa/maayuusii hu'ii ki vo nahiiN aayaa.

maiN niraash/maayuus hu'aa ki vo nahiiN aayaa.


----------



## littlepond

Or, "us ke na aane se mujhe (baRii) niraashaa/maayoosii huii". Or "voh aayaa nahiiN, bauhat niraashaa huii".


----------



## amiramir

Thanks to you both. Again, that maiN niraash/mayuus *huN* ki... is less idiomatic than *hua* is something I would not have been able to learn elsewhere. Also littlepondji's suggestion would also not have come out of my mouth on its own, so thanks for that.


----------

